# There is something i didn't catch with kernel configuration.

## apinsard

Hi, 

since I installed Gentoo 2 weeks ago. I try to configure the kernel. 

While the installation, I used genkernel to get fast a working environment. 

Then, each time I had to configure something in the kernel, I skipped (forgot) the step of copying the bzImage to /boot. However it worked (maybe the feature were already enabled and I actually just had to emerge the drivers and run modprobe...). 

Someone recently remains me that I was suppose to copy the bzImage. So I tried to do it. But the system always failed to boot (something about lvm, I believe the initramfs is guilty, though i didn't touch to the initramfs). 

Today i decided to fix this once and for all. So I did this since I thought /proc/config.gz contained the current kernel configuration. 

```
 

cp /proc/config.gz /usr/src/linux/.config.gz 

gzip -d /usr/src/linux/.

make menuconfig 

```

I loaded the new .config file, run make and make modules_install, copied the bzImage, but when I rebooted, the same error occured.... 

Further, the last kernel (that I kept a copy) doesn't work as well as it did and as it should do. Especially, I can't move the cursor nor enable the wifi. 

I don't understand how it works and what's happening. I think it's crazy...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

apinsard,

To make your own kernel, do not start with a genkernel .config file.  It will mislead you.

Genkernel builds a fully modular kernel, containig almost every module known to Linus. The kernel bzImage is very small but the modules take up space in the initrd file and on disk.  They also take time to build.

To keep things small and simple, an initrd file is not required.  Follow the instructions at Pappys Seeds

If you have problems, look in the unsupported software forum for the kernel-seeds sticky and make a post there.

----------

## BillWho

apinsard,

I'm not sure how you invoked genkernel, but the default is to mount /boot and install the kernel images 

There's no need to copy anything when using genkernel unless you changed options in /etc/genkernel.conf

----------

## apinsard

Actually my idea was to have a working kernel thanks to genkernel and then remove one by one what I don't need. 

I tried to rebuild à kernel with genkernel (since my old working kernel is gone I don't know where...) but the same problem remains with lvm... And now the last kernel that worked a bit, dont even work anymore... (though i didn't touch it...) 

i dont like when my system do things behind my back. I dont like when I dont understand what's going on. 

But maybe I'm just to weak to understand how all of this works. I think i should go back to debian...

----------

## gorkypl

Why not build your kernel manually, step by step? There are plenty of tutorials and threads about it.

Debian is not a bad distro, though.

----------

## Arkhelion

apinsard,

If you think the issue lies within lvm there are two easy steps to follow to make it work with genkernel.

1. Use genkernel with the --lvm option.

2. If needed add "dolvm" to your kernel line in grub (at the end) to force using lvm (and make sure your initramfs is loaded by grub/grub2)

That way it shouldn't complain about missing lvm.

For other issues, you'll have to find a log or dmesg to show us.

----------

## apinsard

After being thinking a long time, I decided to get back to debian for a while. And when I'll get a new computer, I will be able to take the time needed to configure the kernel step by step (since I would already have a working computer besides) 

Seeya

(genkernel is built with --lvm and the kernel is loaded with dolvm.)

----------

